# How to apply salt?



## Fishsean1 (Feb 4, 2008)

I heard that it is good to give your birds a little salt. Iwas wondering how to apply the salt to my birds (racing homers) any info would be great thanks....SEAN


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Fishsean1 said:


> I heard that it is good to give your birds a little salt. Iwas wondering how to apply the salt to my birds (racing homers) any info would be great thanks....SEAN


Hi FISHSEAN1,If you have been feeding your birds oyster shell and grit,and using electrolytes, and a good mineral supplement, I would say they are getting enough salt or sodium in their diet. .GEORGE


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Most of the mineral pickpots contain mineral salts. When I first offered one to my birds, one little hen overindulged and had very watery poops (!) until I added a less salty mineral powder as another option.


----------



## Fishsean1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks George and Terri, Yes I have been giving them oyster shell and grit. Also a little mineral supplement. BOUNTY by Global Pigeon Supply.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Fishsean1 said:


> I heard that it is good to give your birds a little salt. Iwas wondering how to apply the salt to my birds (racing homers) any info would be great thanks....SEAN


Hello Fishsean1,

Thanks for the post, but I have never attempted to give any of my birds "Salt"...although I am sure that between the special grits, pick pots, pigeon pellets and various mineral supplements added to the water...that "salt" of some sort must be in there some where....

I suspect that our birds "need" all kinds of things, but I also think that we can, in our drive to give our birds "The Best"...end up feeding all kinds of "extra" things, which at best is unecessary...and at worse, may cause our birds to get too much of something, which can cause bad things.

In the "good ole days" we fed good feed and fresh water, and had very healthy pigeons. Today "we" attempt to give all kinds of supplements and antibotics, and end up with sick pigeons. So you draw your own conclusions....


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Now that is telling it like it was and how it is today, yes i also believe we do overindulge our birds with things in excess, we should endeavor to keep it simple, the KISS principle----Keep--It--So--Simple! Try not to over complicate things!


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

What are the signs that your birds are showing that they have a salt deficiency?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

We provide our aviary of rescued pigeons with a grit from Beyers which is supposed to have minerals.

Wild rock doves would get the small amounts of minerals (including salt) they need from scratching in the earth, specially those that live on the coast, so I guess the grit is intended to provide the little that's missing from a good diet of pigeon mix.

I agree with Warren ... there is so much extra stuff that we just "have to give them", if you believe all the claims, it's unreal. Good food, clean water, sun and fresh air, and a clean (but not clinically antiseptic) environment seems to work for us.

John


----------



## Fishsean1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks Warren and I have learned from my mentor Ric Arrisola that there is alot of "additives" not needed. Clean water(I change mine twice aday), fresh air,clean loft and good feed you should have healthy pigeons. My birds are healthy I just heard about salt. I give my birds pick pots, oystershell, and grey grit. I suspect they are getting plenty of salt. Thanks for time I can never learn to much about these great birds!!


----------

